

Show HN: Groupon Scraper in Python - svrocks

https://github.com/jxchen/DailyDealScrapers<p>On the Groupon IPO thread someone mentioned people selling scraped groupon deal data. To satisfy my curiosity I made my own. Pretty interesting to play around with the data and see how much money their deals are making.
======
demirhan
I was looking for their revenues for april and may. Their revenues were
declined for previous months.

Business Insider didnt report their revenue for april and may. Thus, did you
have a chance to scape their past data for may and april ?

~~~
svrocks
no i just made this yesterday, it only takes snapshots of current deals. If
you want to collect revenues going forward I would set up some kind of cron
job and run it every night at a reasonable time (11pm Eastern US time would
probably work, but you'd underestimate on the West Coast deals)

------
drats
Looks great. I'd comment the code though, and look into a real html parser.

~~~
svrocks
Ha yeah the code is a mess. I have used BeautifulSoup before but I don't
understand how it works well enough and just wanted to get something out the
door

------
ayb
I'm pretty sure you can get that same data via Groupons own RSS feed, no?

Such as: <http://feeds.feedburner.com/grouponnew-york>

~~~
svrocks
Yes but I wanted to be able to collect sale statistics, so either way some
scraping would need to be done on the links

------
dazzla
You can't get what you need from their API? <http://www.groupon.com/pages/api>

------
jparicka
Neat!

